# Errors installing Composer



## NasKar (May 7, 2016)

I'm trying to install Composer by following the directions in the Command-line installation.  When I run 
	
	



```
php composer-setup.php
```
 I get these errors:



> Some settings on your machine make Composer unable to work properly.
> Make sure that you fix the issues listed below and run this script again:
> 
> The filter extension is missing.
> ...



If you could, please give me explicit direction on how to fix it.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2016)

Apparently you're missing security/php56-filter and converters/php56-iconv and/or converters/php56-mbstring (Assuming you have PHP 5.6, adjust accordingly).


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 9, 2016)

You may also find the devel/php-composer port useful.


----------



## NasKar (May 10, 2016)

I needed to:

```
pkg install php-composer
composer install
```
Thanks for the help


----------

